# what happend to usbkbd module ? [solved]

## nekromancer

Hi

I upgraded my kernel from 2.6.28-r5 to 2.6.30-r8 and I noticed that the 

```
usbkbd
```

 module from the kernel is missing. I go into HID support and can't find it.

I used to use the usbkbd as a module with simple boot protocol to get a magnetic card reader to work. Now it doesn't work anymore on the 2.6.30 kernel. Anyone know how to get it to work again?Last edited by nekromancer on Mon Mar 08, 2010 12:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nekromancer

Ok, wtf is going on here? I think I really need the USB keyboard boot protocol driver for this device to work.

And most other threads I read this driver solved some problems.

where the hell is it?

I see the source code usbkbd.c in the /usr/src/linux  but it does not get compiled into a module... or anything.

----------

## Jaglover

It's a long shot, but your .config may be borked. Happens when copied over from an older kernel. If this is the case just rm .config and start from scratch.

----------

## nekromancer

i'll try that..

so this means that in your kernel .config you have the options?

----------

## nekromancer

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> It's a long shot, but your .config may be borked. Happens when copied over from an older kernel. If this is the case just rm .config and start from scratch.

 

Yeah that didn't work. It seems like usbkbd was removed off the menuconfig.

Now I wonder how the hell i'm I gonna get this device to work. My quickest option is just to downgrade my kernel so I can use a feature that was added and then later removed. This device does not come with drivers.. it's supposed to just to get plugged in and work.

----------

## VoidMage

AFAICT, it's still there in 2.6.33 (under the name USB_KBD).

You probably didn't mark correct options.

However, it seems that module is discouraged (see it's description).

Probably the conflict comes from USB_HID option.

----------

## nekromancer

you're all right.

I solved it from this thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6198216.html

short answer: usbkbd depends on EMBEDDED kernel option

thanks for the replies.

----------

